# Overpush/Backstock nightmare



## lrou98 (Nov 27, 2021)

I'm so sick of overflowing products and products where they shouldn't be.  I constantly fix and backstock the overpush but should I just give in?  The counts are correct but nobody cares!  I end up with more backstock to put away than the original one for one pull.  I've spoken to my TL, ETL (different ones over the years). Nothing gets done.  Should I stop caring and pile on more shit?? 😖😖


----------



## lrou98 (Nov 27, 2021)

This was mostly a rant from a raving lunatic. 😩😩


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 28, 2021)

Store tie is your friend. Wait till the tvs that did not sell come from the tv shop in style.


----------



## Dream Baby (Nov 28, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Store tie is your friend. Wait till the tvs that did not sell come from the tv shop in style.


Our guests never knew the TVs were there because they went straight to electronics first!

Apparently our store never heard of signs.


----------



## Caliwest (Dec 2, 2021)

I d rather deal with the over push then have such idiots stumbling around in my backroom and mangling my wacos with their backstock.


----------



## rd123 (Dec 2, 2021)

It happens in our market mostly during fourth quarter . I would say as long as the counts are good and people can find enough of those products , don’t sweat on it until busy time of the year passes . Then people will start caring about these things ( Atleast at my store).


----------

